# Slept without the help of anti-psychotic medication



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey,

I normally take Geodon to help me stop thinking enough to go to sleep. Well, every once I go without to see if I can do it. The last several times resulted in being awake almost all night.

Last night, I figured it was too late to take any and I was already tired so I gave it a try - I slept six hours! Needless to say, I am still tired, but this was a triumph!

Not that this means I will stop taking the medication (don't get me wrong) - I will take it tonight because I desperately need a good night's rest.

Plus - I have another triumph regarding a wedding anniversary party I attended for my aunt and uncle. That will be posted soon.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats great! Nothing more important than a good nights sleep in my book.

Looking forward to reading about your next triumph!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

kev said:


> Thats great! Nothing more important than a good nights sleep in my book.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your next triumph!


Same here, Millenniumman! :dito

Star


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

8) 

Awesome MMan. You're on a roll!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:banana Sleep is gooooooood! I am happy for you.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

that's great millenium man, I know what it's like to despise the medications you are on and just wish you were a "normal" person who doesn't need medication espeially when it's called an "anti-psychotic." I'm glad you are happy.


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa there! Yeah, I used to be on geodon and I know how it feels to not be able to sleep if you don't take it. That is a big triumphs in my eyes.


----------

